# staghorn algae



## tonyg1 (5 Dec 2011)

after keeping fish for quite a few years i never encountered staghorn algae until i started using ferts and c02.Is there any specific reason that the combination of the two should cause a problem that never existed before any enrichment was introduced?.i do frequent water changes around 12.5 percent most days coupled with the weekly 50% replacing ferts in accordance with ei,my drop checker is green to yellow lights on at 2pm and off at 10pm and c02 an hour earlier either way.


----------



## spyder (5 Dec 2011)

Do you have a good filter maintenance routine?


----------



## tonyg1 (5 Dec 2011)

My filtration is fine,eheim 2075 and a eheiem circulation pump for a dupla c02 reactor,flow is good probably a little too good.c02 and flow are the main culprets for algae and there are no problems eithger way.just a bit nonplussed as to why I have it.I am using algexit to try and help bu it do'nt seem to be working.


----------



## Ady34 (5 Dec 2011)

Hi Tonyg1,
i had a problem with staghorn algae, my dc was lime green, filter maintenence weekly and water changes weekly. However following some good advice i carried out a week of every other day 40% water changes and dosed daily flourish excel. Within a week the staghorn was gone, i continued for another week of 2x weekly 40% water changes and every day dosing of excel just to make sure. After about a week of 1x weekly 40% water changes and no excel  (my normal routine) the staghorn showed a minimal return but was soon gone as i increased my ferts and this i think did the trick. It is suggested that staghorn is maintenence and or c02 related but from my experience it was also due to a balance within the tank as once i had increased my ferts, the plants started growing more vigorously and the staghorn hasnt returned.
I would suggest from my experience that a week of every other day 40% water changes and using flourish excel will rid you of the staghorn algae. Then its just a case of balancing your lighting, c02 and ferts. You are happy with your filtration/circulation and C02 so maybe increase your ferts and see if this staves off the staghorn.
Hope this helps.
Ady.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Dec 2011)

tonyg1 said:
			
		

> My filtration is fine,eheim 2075 and a eheiem circulation pump for a dupla c02 reactor,flow is good probably a little too good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The answer lies within, End off there.


----------



## freelanderuk (6 Dec 2011)

surly if you are doing daily water changes of 12.5% you are removing the ferts , as i understood you do 1 water change when using EI ferts but i may be wrong


----------



## tonyg1 (6 Dec 2011)

thanks for the response guy's,flourish excell it is then and larger water changes.



			
				freelanderuk said:
			
		

> surly if you are doing daily water changes of 12.5% you are removing the ferts , as i understood you do 1 water change when using EI ferts but i may be wrong



this is true but i replenish the ferts that get taken out with the respective dose due on the day.


----------

